

Goldman Sachs is suing Google to un-send an accidental email - nealyoung
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/2/5865613/goldman-sachs-is-suing-google-to-un-send-an-accidental-email

======
greenyoda
What if the person who they had accidentally sent the e-mail to hadn't been a
Gmail user but had instead downloaded the message to Outlook on their home PC.
Would GS think they could get a court order to search that person's home to
retrieve all copies of the message that they might have on their hard drive
and backups?

For that matter, how do they know that the Gmail user hasn't already
downloaded a copy of the message and sent it to somebody? (Most probably, they
just deleted it, since it was worthless to them.)

~~~
Oculus
What you're describing may not be too far fetched: recall Apple's lost iPhone
5 prototype incident[1].

1 - [http://www.ibtimes.com/sf-police-allow-apple-agents-
search-p...](http://www.ibtimes.com/sf-police-allow-apple-agents-search-
private-home-missing-iphone-5-308846)

------
Relys
So if I send a letter to the wrong person I should be able to sue the postal
service to remove the letter from the recipients mailbox?

------
jdong
Seems like something that could create a really dangerous precedent. Not
exactly something you want in a common law country.

